# ISPConfig Version: 2.2.19



## Wh1sper (8. Jan. 2008)

Gerade heute gesehen, das die neue Version draussen ist.
Ich habe sie auf meinem debian Etch losgelassen, keine Probleme.
Man sollte aber daran denken, seine root/ispconfig/httpd/conf
Dateien zurückzuspielen, wenn man wie ich den ispconfig webserver auf anderen Port als 81 betreibt und oder sonst noch Änderungen gemacht hat.
Aber die Installation rettet sie auch und andere Sachen in tgz's in /tmp/ 
Damit sind die Meckermeldungen ala _Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!_ 
Im mail.log auch weg.
Gute Arbeit!


----------



## hahni (8. Jan. 2008)

Da schau her! Und ich hatte diesbezüglich auch vor 10 min. auf die Homepage geschaut und da war noch nix drauf! Aber dann werde ich gleich nachher updaten ))


----------

